# Acute in chronic pain



## ajncod (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone, I need help to code acute in chronic abdominal pain...


----------



## msrd_081002 (Dec 18, 2010)

*RE:Acute & chronic conditions*

Per 1CD-9-CM Official guidelines for coding & Reporting
Section 1
B general coding guidelines 10 .Acute & chronic conditions:

“If the same condition is described as both acute & chronic and separate sub-entries exist in the alphabetic index at the same indentation level, *code both & sequence the acute code first.”*

I’d code: 338.19; 789.00; 339.29

Note:If Physician gives a dx co-relating current "acute pain", assign the dx & omit 338.19 as it is integral (except in pain management scenarios) with added 789.00+339.29 reflecting chronic condition.

Thanks


----------



## ajncod (Dec 18, 2010)

*acute in chronic abdominal pain*

Thank you so much


----------

